# Fassone, Han Li e Giorgetti in volo, destinazione sconosciuta



## Willy Wonka (20 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Pellegatti, in questi istanti Fassone, Han Li e Giorgetti sono in volo verso una destinazione sconosciuta. Secondo Pellegatti sarebbero diretti a Londra, per un'accelerata sul fronte nuovo socio.

Nel frattempo ----> http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-diretta-youtube-aggiornamento-live-vt63896.html


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

Se ne scappano in Messico col malloppo


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2018)

In fuga in Madagascar?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2018)

_Catch Me If You Can_ parte II


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Ahahah


----------



## leviatano (20 Giugno 2018)

sì, stanno andando in Kekistan.


----------



## luis4 (20 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, in questi istanti Fassone, Han Li e Giorgetti sono in volo verso una destinazione sconosciuta. Secondo Pellegatti sarebbero diretti a Londra, per un'accelerata sul fronte nuovo socio.
> 
> Nel frattempo ----> http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-diretta-youtube-aggiornamento-live-vt63896.html



londra, new york, pechino o medio oriente. vediamo dove ci porta il destino.


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, in questi istanti Fassone, Han Li e Giorgetti sono in volo verso una destinazione sconosciuta. Secondo Pellegatti sarebbero diretti a Londra, per un'accelerata sul fronte nuovo socio.
> 
> Nel frattempo ----> http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-diretta-youtube-aggiornamento-live-vt63896.html



Su un atollo sperduto tipo Lost dovreste finire, cialtroni da strapazzo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## de sica (20 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2018)

Fassone come Bettino? tutti in Tunisia?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mabadi (20 Giugno 2018)

Sono andati in Russia a visionare CR7


----------



## smallball (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma che poi mi fa ridere perchè chiedono a me , ma ho detto tipo un milione di volte che non lavoro per il Milan.



tu lavori per la gnocca..chiuso l'O.T.,scherzi a parte si preannuncia una giornata bollente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Giugno 2018)

Mha io non so + cosa pensare


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Attenzione attenzione attenzione
Ripeto: vediamo se i giornali di oggi hanno sparato cavolate e le mie supposizioni erano vere...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Giugno 2018)

Io sto aiutando mio figlio a fare la tesina per l'esame di terza media (prende tutti 10, ma preferisco aiutarlo) e non sto seguendo. Che succede????????


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io sto aiutando mio figlio a fare la tesina per l'esame di terza media (prende tutti 10, ma preferisco aiutarlo) e non sto seguendo. Che succede????????



Per ora nulla di certo. Ma credo sarà una giornata rovente!


----------



## 7vinte (20 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Per ora nulla di certo. Ma credo sarà una giornata rovente!



Perché?


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io sto aiutando mio figlio a fare la tesina per l'esame di terza media (prende tutti 10, ma preferisco aiutarlo) e non sto seguendo. Che succede????????



Consiglio spassionato, aiuta tuo figlio che con i suoi 10 darà sicuramente più soddisfazioni!
E un in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché?



Perchè si attende il giudizio e questi 3 sono partiti per una destinazione ancora ignota a fare chissà che. Per me ci saranno molte novità oggi. Ma sono solo sensazioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

non ci sto capendo una mazza ragazzi , cosa sta succedendo ?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non ci sto capendo una mazza ragazzi , cosa sta succedendo ?



chissenefrega, goditi l' esperienza 

Odio la noia, di sicuro non ci annoiamo ahahahah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, in questi istanti Fassone, Han Li e Giorgetti sono in volo verso una destinazione sconosciuta. Secondo Pellegatti sarebbero diretti a Londra, per un'accelerata sul fronte nuovo socio.
> 
> Nel frattempo ----> http://www.milanworld.net/fassone-diretta-youtube-aggiornamento-live-vt63896.html



*Pietro Balzano Prota: Fassone, Giorgetti e Han Li sono a Londra. Parleranno con GoldmanSachs?*


----------



## Gekyn (20 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: Fassone, Giorgetti e Han Li sono a Londra. Parleranno con GoldmanSachs?*



Stanno stringendo i tempi per il TAS


----------



## sette (20 Giugno 2018)

Questi fanno come Gaucci.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: Fassone, Giorgetti e Han Li sono a Londra. Parleranno con GoldmanSachs?*



Roba grossa uscirà oggi da lì.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione attenzione
> Ripeto: vediamo se i giornali di oggi hanno sparato cavolate e le mie supposizioni erano vere...



Cioè?


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Roba grossa uscirà oggi da lì.



Come quando sei constipato da 3-4 giorni...


Sarà che ho il morale a terra per quel che riguarda il Milan ma non mi aspetto niente di positivo.
O direttamente niente in generale, solita fumata grigia.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: Fassone, Giorgetti e Han Li sono a Londra. Parleranno con GoldmanSachs?*



.


----------



## wildfrank (20 Giugno 2018)

Raggiungono Giussy Farina in Sudafrica?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Penso che la UEFA darà al Milan una condanna con la condizionale. Ovvero: "Vi diamo tempo fino a X, altrimenti dal prossimo anno esclusione dalle Coppe anche se andate in Champions. Per ora vi diamo una limitazione della rosa" (esempio).
Questa cosa farebbe accelerare tutto il processo per il socio di minoranza, facendo contenti UEFA (che avrebbe garanzie), Elliot (che avrebbe subito i soldi) e Mr. Li (che avrebbe ripianato i conti del club) in un colpo solo.

Attenzione a Fininvest che potrebbe pure dare qualche spicciolo dando incredibile popolarità a Berlusconi ("ho il Milan nel cuore. Ho deciso di dare una mano pagando parte dei debiti") in un momento in cui non si parla più di lui.
A quest'ultima cosa, però, ci credo poco...


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Penso che la UEFA darà al Milan una condanna con la condizionale. Ovvero: "Vi diamo tempo fino a X, altrimenti dal prossimo anno esclusione dalle Coppe anche se andate in Champions. Per ora vi diamo una limitazione della rosa" (esempio).
> Questa cosa farebbe accelerare tutto il processo per il socio di minoranza, facendo contenti UEFA (che avrebbe garanzie), Elliot (che avrebbe subito i soldi) e Mr. Li (che avrebbe ripianato i conti del club) in un colpo solo.



Così sarebbe sensata


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

comunque da sottolineare la qualità del giornalismo italiano. Questi stanno andando a Londra, cosa pianificata sicuramente non stamattina, e nessuno sa a far cosa.


----------



## Raryof (20 Giugno 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Questi fanno come Gaucci.



Impossibile, nessuno come Gaucci e la sua classe oronziana.







Quella serie A era il top.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Penso che la UEFA darà al Milan una condanna con la condizionale. Ovvero: "Vi diamo tempo fino a X, altrimenti dal prossimo anno esclusione dalle Coppe anche se andate in Champions. Per ora vi diamo una limitazione della rosa" (esempio).
> Questa cosa farebbe accelerare tutto il processo per il socio di minoranza, facendo contenti UEFA (che avrebbe garanzie), Elliot (che avrebbe subito i soldi) e Mr. Li (che avrebbe ripianato i conti del club) in un colpo solo.
> 
> Attenzione a Fininvest che potrebbe pure dare qualche spicciolo dando incredibile popolarità a Berlusconi ("ho il Milan nel cuore. Ho deciso di dare una mano pagando parte dei debiti") in un momento in cui non si parla più di lui.
> A quest'ultima cosa, però, ci credo poco...



Ma speriamo!


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2018)

hahaha quanto mi piacciono questi misteri che ogni tanto escono fuori (solo a noi), con annesse speculazioni di ogni tipo, e che puntualmente finiscono per sgonfiarsi come un pallone bucato.


----------



## Black (20 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> hahaha quanto mi piacciono questi misteri che ogni tanto escono fuori (solo a noi), con annesse speculazioni di ogni tipo, e che puntualmente finiscono per sgonfiarsi come un pallone bucato.



esatto! E' da Aprile 2015 anni che sentiamo leggere di voli per destinazioni varie, riunioni tra AD, banche americane, cinesi, thailandesi, cordate varie.... e siamo messi male come 3 anni fa


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

mh vediamo. potrebbe pure essere il viaggio della disperazione eh


----------



## AllanX (20 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pietro Balzano Prota: Fassone, Giorgetti e Han Li sono a Londra. Parleranno con GoldmanSachs?*


Il fatto che ci sia anche Fassone e che sono andati a Londra mi lascia intendere che ci sia in corso un incontro con Elliot/Bluesky


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> esatto! E' da Aprile 2015 anni che sentiamo leggere di voli per destinazioni varie, riunioni tra AD, banche americane, cinesi, thailandesi, cordate varie.... e siamo messi male come 3 anni fa



L'elenco è infinito: la Dama bianca, l'incontro con Mendes in Sardegna che avrebbe dovuto portarci l'Innominabile, i viaggi di Nelio Lucas e Galliani, i servizi della tv cinese su Robin Li, ecc...
Solo noi.


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'elenco è infinito: la Dama bianca, l'incontro con Mendes in Sardegna che avrebbe dovuto portarci l'Innominabile, i viaggi di Nelio Lucas e Galliani, i servizi della tv cinese su Robin Li, ecc...
> Solo noi.



Che storia incredibile.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Giugno 2018)

Comunque io credo che il Tas controllerà semplicemente se la Uefa ha applicato correttamente le regole.
Se dopo la decisione dell'Uefa arriva un nuovo socio temo che al Tas non freghi nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

Quindi sono arrivati ?


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'elenco è infinito: la Dama bianca, l'incontro con Mendes in Sardegna che avrebbe dovuto portarci l'Innominabile, i viaggi di Nelio Lucas e Galliani, i servizi della tv cinese su Robin Li, ecc...
> Solo noi.



alcune news poi si confondono con supposizioni del forum.
ad esempio Mendes e Ronaldo... roba nata di sana pianta qui dentro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'elenco è infinito: la Dama bianca, l'incontro con Mendes in Sardegna che avrebbe dovuto portarci l'Innominabile, i viaggi di Nelio Lucas e Galliani, i servizi della tv cinese su Robin Li, ecc...
> Solo noi.



La Dama Bianca + Occhi Cerulei sono la mia combo preferita


----------



## hiei87 (20 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La Dama Bianca + Occhi Cerulei sono la mia combo preferita



I mitici occhi cerulei, che poi, a quanto si è capito, appartenevano a Witsel. Aggiungo anche "pare che la madre di Mr Bee sia la donna più ricca d'Australia". [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] la leggenda è spesso un giusto mix di realtà e dicerie popolane


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> I mitici occhi cerulei, che poi, a quanto si è capito, appartenevano a Witsel. Aggiungo anche "pare che la madre di Mr Bee sia la donna più ricca d'Australia". [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] la leggenda è spesso un giusto mix di realtà e dicerie popolane


ed è bello che sia così  (il barcarolo di Dinho, la sorella di Fabregas...)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> I mitici occhi cerulei, che poi, a quanto si è capito, appartenevano a Witsel. Aggiungo anche "pare che la madre di Mr Bee sia la donna più ricca d'Australia". [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] la leggenda è spesso un giusto mix di realtà e dicerie popolane



"La storia divenne leggenda, la leggenda divenne mito. E per 2500 anni del Milan si perse ogni conoscenza finché, quando si presentò l'occasione esso irretì un nuovo portatore.
Il Milan pervenne alla creatura Li che lo portò con sé nei profondi cunicoli dei tombini di Hong Kong e lì il Milan lo consumò" 
semicit. ma storia vera


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> "La storia divenne leggenda, la leggenda divenne mito. E per 2500 anni del Milan si perse ogni conoscenza finché, quando si presentò l'occasione esso irretì un nuovo portatore.
> Il Milan pervenne alla creatura Li che lo portò con sé nei profondi cunicoli dei tombini di Hong Kong e lì il Milan lo consumò"
> semicit. ma storia vera


stupenda


----------



## Manue (20 Giugno 2018)

Ma forse stanno andando in mongolfiera a Londra


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che il viaggio flash di Li e questo di Fassone servano a qualcosa.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Pellegatti, in questi istanti Fassone, Han Li e Giorgetti sono in volo verso una destinazione sconosciuta. Secondo Pellegatti sarebbero diretti a Londra, per un'accelerata sul fronte nuovo socio.
> 
> Su quell'areo mancherebbero Yogurt Le e Mirabelli poi poteva essere dirottato sul triangolo delle Bermude


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2018)

Ma sono arrivati questi?
O è la solita vaccata di Pellegatti?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

Quest' attesa di sta mettendo ansia


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Impossibile, nessuno come Gaucci e la sua classe oronziana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei il mio punto di riferimento.sappilo.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ed è bello che sia così  (il barcarolo di Dinho, la sorella di Fabregas...)



Carlota


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

waiting for Godot


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2018)

speriamo non sia lo stesso aereo che ci sta portando l'allenatore cileno Pellegrini….è in volo da più di 2 anni ormai….


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ed è bello che sia così  (il barcarolo di Dinho, la sorella di Fabregas...)



il barcarolo di Dinho l'ho rimosso. Non ricordo proprio nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo non sia lo stesso aereo che ci sta portando l'allenatore cileno Pellegrini….è in volo da più di 2 anni ormai….



quello è nel triangolo delle bermuda ormai


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> il barcarolo di Dinho l'ho rimosso. Non ricordo proprio nulla.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )



Mi unisco alla richiesta!


----------



## Victorss (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )



Pure io Ahahahahah


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )



Anche io se possibile.


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )



pm per favore


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi unisco alla richiesta!





Victorss ha scritto:


> Pure io Ahahahahah





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Anche io se possibile.



Va beh ragazzi se vi siete persi la storia del barcarolo vi siete persi metà storia di MW , qui c'è gente come il sottoscritto che sente ste storie SINCE 2003. 

Penso che dalla fondazione siamo rimasti io [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION] e pochi altri.. forse una decina massimo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

Ormai rendetela pubblica sta storia ahaha la voglio sapere


----------



## alcyppa (20 Giugno 2018)

Il barcaiolo napoletano è leggenda, quasi quanto un altro il cui nome viene addirittura censurato 

Ah che bel periodo quello dei topic trash dei presunti insider...


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> un carissimo e simpaticissimo utente sul vecchio forum. non so se eri iscritto all'epoca... era il 2007 o giù di lì... se vuoi te la racconto in mp. Non so se è una cosa contraria alle regole del forum (troppe restrizioni, mi confondono solo le idee  )



Non dai non puoi farci questo....tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano 

Io non ero iscritto ma mi ricordo della mitica Carlota


----------

